# Postfix USer anlegen eigenes Formular



## dietzi (26. Juli 2012)

*[Gelöst] Postfix USer anlegen eigenes Formular*

Hey Leute,

Ziel ist es, dass ein Besucher meiner Website sich eine eigene Mail-Adresse anlegen kann. Das Anlegen soll vollautomatisch funktionieren. Allerdings scheitere ich am Passwort. Ich nutze Postfix-Mysql und die Passwörter in der Datenbank sind verschlüsselt. Jedes Passwort beginnt mit $1$

Welche Verschlüsselung muss ich verwenden? Die Funktion md5 von PHP und die Funktion PASSWORD von Mysql sind die falschen Funktionen. Jemand ne Idee?

Liebe Grüße
Dietzi


----------



## Till (26. Juli 2012)

Du kannst das alles direkt über die ISPConfig remote API machen, um die Verschlüsselung kümmert sich auch die API. Schau Dir mal die Beispiele im remot_client Veruzeichnis im ISPConfig tar.gz an. In die Datenbank solltest Du auf keinen Fall direkt was reinschreiv´ben,d enn alle manuellen Änderungen werden nicht vollständig in die Konfiguration übernommen.


----------



## dietzi (26. Juli 2012)

Wo finde ich eine dementsprechende Dokumentation? Gibt es vielleicht auch ein entsprechendes Howto, dass direkt das Anlegen und Bearbeiten von Benutzern erlaubt?


----------



## dietzi (26. Juli 2012)

Hat sich erledigt. Hab's gefunden.


----------

